# Ryusaki's Hawaiian Kenpo



## oldnovice (Apr 10, 2007)

Has anyone here trained in Master Bill Ryusaki's Hawaiian Kenpo? A local martial arts school teaches this style, as a prerequisite to training in Kajukenbo.

Any thoughts on the characteristics, effectiveness in terms of self defense of this style, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 10, 2007)

oldnovice said:


> Has anyone here trained in Master Bill Ryusaki's Hawaiian Kenpo? A local martial arts school teaches this style, as a prerequisite to training in Kajukenbo.
> 
> Any thoughts on the characteristics, effectiveness in terms of self defense of this style, etc. would be appreciated.


 

Bill Ryusaki was one of Benny "the Jet" Urquidez's teachers. It's been effective for point fighters, kickboxers and people using it for self defense. 
It really empasizes closing the gap with an opponent, and utilizes a fair amount of infighting; Ryusaki sensei also has a 5th(?) degree in judo, so there's a fair amount of grappling incorporated. In the end, though, it depends upon the teacher-though I've never known of any slouches or fakes coming from the system-their #2 guy is Cecil Peoples, and he was a fairly successful tournament fighter, as well as being a respected judge for UFC events now......go check it out...


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 10, 2007)

I find it unusual that someone would teach one system as a prerequisite for another.  Strange arrangement...


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 10, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Bill Ryusaki was one of Benny "the Jet" Urquidez's teachers. It's been effective for point fighters, kickboxers and people using it for self defense.
> It really empasizes closing the gap with an opponent, and utilizes a fair amount of infighting; Ryusaki sensei also has a 5th(?) degree in judo, so there's a fair amount of grappling incorporated. In the end, though, it depends upon the teacher-though I've never known of any slouches or fakes coming from the system-their #2 guy is Cecil Peoples, and he was a fairly successful tournament fighter, as well as being a respected judge for UFC events now......go check it out...


 
Thanks for your thoughts on this. I read a web entry that indicated Master Ryusaki had trained in Shotokan as a kid, and that Shotokan was part of what he based his system on, so that might explain the emphasis on closing the gap.

As you stated Benny Urquidez and Cecil Peoples both trained under Mr. Ryusaki, and they are both accomplished martial artists. 

Thanks again.


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 10, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I find it unusual that someone would teach one system as a prerequisite for another. Strange arrangement...


 
It struck me as somewhat odd, too. The instructors at this particular school seem to be well-regarded, and talking to the head instructor, he indicated that he likes to start people out in Hawaiian Kenpo, because the Kajukenbo training is a lot tougher, and overhearing a conversation he had with one of his new students regarding Kajukenbo training, he (the head instructor) seemed to want to evaluate the character of his students, before teaching them Kajukenbo.


----------



## Danjo (Apr 11, 2007)

oldnovice said:


> Has anyone here trained in Master Bill Ryusaki's Hawaiian Kenpo? A local martial arts school teaches this style, as a prerequisite to training in Kajukenbo.
> 
> Any thoughts on the characteristics, effectiveness in terms of self defense of this style, etc. would be appreciated.


 
Where exactly is this school. Can you tell us it's name or the name of the instructor?


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 11, 2007)

Danjo said:


> Where exactly is this school. Can you tell us it's name or the name of the instructor?


 
The school is the World Karate Center in Centennial, CO. The head instuctor, who I spoke to, is Sifu Tim Mills. His Kajukenbo instructor, and an instructor at the school is Sifu Sam Carter. Here's a link:

www.worldkaratecenter.com/site/view/41599_Instructors.pml


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 11, 2007)

There is another Kajukenbo instructor who I believe teaches privately, just outside Denver, named Kelly Rosato, who teaches what he calls "Small Tiger Kajukenbo". I haven't spoke to him, yet.


----------



## John Bishop (Apr 11, 2007)

oldnovice said:


> The school is the World Karate Center in Centennial, CO. The head instuctor, who I spoke to, is Sifu Tim Mills. His Kajukenbo instructor, and an instructor at the school is Sifu Sam Carter. Here's a link:
> 
> www.worldkaratecenter.com/site/view/41599_Instructors.pml



If you can train with Sam Carter, I'd suggest you do.  Tim Mills is probably a excellent martial artist, but Sam would be much more knowledgeable in the area of Kajukenbo.


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 12, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> If you can train with Sam Carter, I'd suggest you do. Tim Mills is probably a excellent martial artist, but Sam would be much more knowledgeable in the area of Kajukenbo.


 
Thanks Mr. Bishop, I appreciate the advice. Due to an unpredictable work schedule for the next few months, I'll be doing some stretching, and trying to get into a little better shape at home for awhile. I'll probably attend the DeThouars Family Gathering in Northglenn, CO in a few months. Some of the folks who'll be there are former Wun Hop Kuen Do people, and they might also know of other Kajukenbo or WHKD instruction in the area.

Even during the years I wasn't doing any sort of training, I was still buying martial arts magazines, and always looked forward to your articles. Looking at some old back issues last night, I found one you had written entitled "Kajukenbo - Brutality With a Purpose". 

I trained briefly under Sifu Mike Radulovich, who was a student of Grandmaster Al, and Sifu Art frequently taught classes at that school, as did Sifu White.

Thanks again, Mr. Bishop.


----------



## John Bishop (Apr 12, 2007)

Well thanks for the kind comments.  
Here's some Kajukenbo instructors in Colorado.

*Loveland Martial Arts Academy*
285-B East 29th Loveland, CO 80537
970 593 1965
www.lovelandmartialarts.com
*

Denver Coloado (WHKD)*

Sifu Artie Dacascos Denver area  email: artdragon3@aol.com 

Sifu Ben Fajardo
Denver Colorado
Phone (720) 628-6803 
Email: Benfaj@yahoo.com or Nubreedma@hotmail.com


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 12, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Well thanks for the kind comments.
> Here's some Kajukenbo instructors in Colorado.
> 
> *Loveland Martial Arts Academy*
> ...


 

Thanks Mr. Bishop! I didn't know if Sifu Art was still in the Denver area or not. I've never met Sifu Fajardo, and didn't realize he was currently in Denver.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting...

A practice system?  If I was from Ryusaki's schools I would be irritated by that---

I know Kaju folks are tough but I find this whole concept of a "starter style" a bit odd...


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 13, 2007)

dianhsuhe said:


> Interesting...
> 
> A practice system? If I was from Ryusaki's schools I would be irritated by that---
> 
> I know Kaju folks are tough but I find this whole concept of a "starter style" a bit odd...


 
It's the first time I had heard of this in an American martial arts school, but In talking to Sifu Mills, I didn't sense any sort of condescension regarding his policy. The impression I got, is that he has a lot of younger students at his school, and he wants to teach them a good self defense system, while at the same time, keeping the training as injury free as possible. As they progress, he will let them train in Kajukenbo, if they want to. Again, that's just my impression. I've never trained in Emperado Method Kajukenbo, but I know at some schools the training is very tough. I have trained in Wun Hop Kuen Do, and at that school, the training was very tough.

Sifu Mills seems like a very forthright, down-to-earth guy, and in talking to him, he seemed to be proud of his association with the Ryusaki style Hawaiian Kenpo, and of his sensei in that style, Chuck Cordova. In observing a kickboxing class, and some of the folks working on Eskrima drills, he seems to have a very good school.


----------



## Danjo (Apr 16, 2007)

dianhsuhe said:


> Interesting...
> 
> A practice system? If I was from Ryusaki's schools I would be irritated by that---
> 
> I know Kaju folks are tough but I find this whole concept of a "starter style" a bit odd...


 
Sijo Emperado once mentioned that he thought it would be a good idea for kids to start in Judo before going into the harder system. Could be a similar idea.


----------



## Doc (Jul 26, 2010)

Danjo said:


> Sijo Emperado once mentioned that he thought it would be a good idea for kids to start in Judo before going into the harder system. Could be a similar idea.



Actually I say the same thing. Got it from Ed Parker, who probably got it from Sijo. In fact I recommend gymnastics for kids, then judo, and won't teach a student until they turn 18.


----------



## Mitsuo (Jan 28, 2022)

Finteresting school isvunder Karate but instructors go by Chinese titles. Hehe


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 28, 2022)

Mitsuo said:


> Finteresting school isvunder Karate but instructors go by Chinese titles. Hehe


It was a bit of a struggle to translate your post into English, and I'm not entirely sure it was worth the effort.
Kajukenbo was created by combining arts from Japan, Hawaii, Greece, the Philippines, China, and Korea. So what's your problem with the Chinese titles?


----------

